# Yes!



## shiv (Feb 24, 2011)

Just spoke to Brighton PCT who are FINALLY agreeing fund a pump for me  I have just spoken to the man who sorts it all out at the PCT and he said that they have emailed their finance team to tell them to pay it, so as soon as it's paid for by finance I'm funded!!!!!

Now to ring my hospital and tell them to keep their eyes peeled for confirmation 

I'm actually bouncing off the walls right now!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2011)

That is fantastic news Shiv it must of been a worry for you for such a long time now, but finally that burden has been took away....Congratulations


----------



## gail1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Shiv great news you must be so chuffed. Well done hun
gail


----------



## randomange (Feb 24, 2011)

YAY! Excellent news!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 24, 2011)

Brilliant news. It's how it should be. Congrats. 

Rob


----------



## shiv (Feb 24, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> It's how it should have been 18 months ago when you first asked about pumping



Fixed that for you


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 24, 2011)

...which is obviously the subtext of what I was saying 

Rob


----------



## shiv (Feb 24, 2011)

I know  it's only taken me 18 months of telling my team pumping would help me, 6 months of 'trial' pumping to prove it, and 6 months of phone calls and letters to the PCT. 

...not sure I've got a reason to wake up tomorrow!!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 24, 2011)

No more than one shandy tonight. Low cal lemonade of course. 

Gon on then. Treat yourself to 2 ! 

Rob


----------



## shiv (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm going out with (diabetic!) friends tonight to a poetry gig, I think there may be a glass of wine or two called for!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 24, 2011)

Fantastic news Shiv, very well deserved as well if I may say so.


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 24, 2011)

Good news, glad to hear it.


----------



## bev (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Shiv,

I am so peased for you.What was the rush with the PCT - he he.Bev


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 24, 2011)

Thats great news Shiv , youre so supportive to pumpers with your pumping knowledge ,its about time you benefitted too


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2011)

Terrific news Shiv! Yaaaaaaayyyy!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 24, 2011)

Shiv, I am delighted for you - well done


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 24, 2011)

as I said earlier Shiv, I am SO pleased for you.

We'll have to catch up over the weekend about it, as I was a muppet and hit hang up instead of answer to you earlier  alas, had I been in earlier and already cuppad up and you weren't on your way out, I would have called you straight back  So, Saturday?

Also, I am on holiday from work mid march, I think you and I should go for coffee  Or booze of your choice. Matt and I are taking a trip to Hampton Court


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 24, 2011)

that must be a weight of the shoulders............well done, let the funded pumping commence.........


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 24, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Feb 25, 2011)

Many congrats Shiv, I am so chuffed for you 

Hope you had a great night!


----------



## Ergates (Feb 25, 2011)

Yay for you!!!


----------



## treasure_ireland (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah finally sorted, awesome!


----------



## shiv (Mar 18, 2011)

Quick update for those interested: my DSN, when I spoke to her last, said they need confirmation of funding in writing before she could order a pump for me. So today I spoke to top dog for long term conditions at the PCT, who has offered to email, phone AND send confirmation in writing. Yippee 

I'll be calling my DSN everyday next week until she confirms she has received any of the emails or calls or letters, and then get her to order it!

At last!!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2011)

shiv said:


> Quick update for those interested: my DSN, when I spoke to her last, said they need confirmation of funding in writing before she could order a pump for me. So today I spoke to top dog for long term conditions at the PCT, who has offered to email, phone AND send confirmation in writing. Yippee
> 
> I'll be calling my DSN everyday next week until she confirms she has received any of the emails or calls or letters, and then get her to order it!
> 
> At last!!



About flipping time !


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice news Shiv.....x


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 18, 2011)

It just goes to show that we shouldn't count our chickens until we have confirmation in writing via email, post and fax !

Pleased fior you

Rob


----------



## bev (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Shiv,

Marvellous.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 18, 2011)

shiv said:


> Quick update for those interested: my DSN, when I spoke to her last, said they need confirmation of funding in writing before she could order a pump for me. So today I spoke to top dog for long term conditions at the PCT, who has offered to email, phone AND send confirmation in writing. Yippee
> 
> I'll be calling my DSN everyday next week until she confirms she has received any of the emails or calls or letters, and then get her to order it!
> 
> At last!!



Shiv,
My advice to you is ring your DSN on Monday,just before lunch.
If no email then ring the PCT bod again. They sure get p*ssed off when you do this but it does work 
If no Joy by Wednesday then inform them you will be writing to the Chief ex, and also contacting the press.
I bet PCT bod will break the land speed record in sending that email then.

I speak from experience 
I would suspect they are draging things out for the new financial year.
Good luck

Sue


----------



## shiv (Mar 18, 2011)

The email was sent today (I was cc'd in), in which it confirmed she had also tried to ring my DSN with no luck. This is a really positive step, and now all my DSN needs to do is order the pump  I'll be ringing my DSN daily until I hear she's done that!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 19, 2011)

So pleased for you Shiv. Glad to hear your persistence paid off. Just a bit of a shame you had to work so hard in the first place!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 20, 2011)

Woo hoo Shiv, legal at last.  x


----------

